
Ask HN: Can we set up a strictly-monitored chatbox? - SherlockeHolmes
Dear HN,<p>Is it possible for us to have a live chat-box that users can use to give answers to each other in real-time?<p>I believe this can be functional without being burdensome and intrusive. Hopefully one of us can write an intelligent bot that will filter useless spam and only allow valid stack-exchange like questions. The bot - as far as I know - won&#x27;t be able to do a perfect job, but we can also have volunteer moderators to take care of spams that filter through.<p>The purpose of this chat-box would be to allow for the answering of a quick question that can be answered within 2-3 sentences.
======
brudgers
In the spirit of Stack Exchange like questions:

    
    
      What code have you tried?
    

Good luck.

~~~
SherlockeHolmes
hah ok. i’m not a coder nor a hacker, so i can’t say i’ve tried much. some of
us really never grow out of our smart-mouthed phase. i especially find a lot
of babies in places like reddit, stack exchange, and a few more.

~~~
brudgers
The spirit of StackExchange is that problems be concrete and the question
shows a level of research/effort consistent with the problem domain. That
context was created by your question.

------
nodeflixnchill
Have you tried Dev focused slack channels for that stuff?

~~~
SherlockeHolmes
No, but that would be a promising solution when I have a team. I was hoping
for a cheat-code into the HN collective knowledge.

